# Messerschmitt Amerika Bomber



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anigrand's 1/144 Me P.08.01.
Yeah, I screwed up the 16 individual propellor blades (1/2" long each) and said to myself "Hey, it never got built in real life anyway, so let's see what it would have looked like as a jet!" :freak:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/mep.08.01.html

Laziness is the mother of creativity!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another great one John
great work


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice ''Amerika'' bomber! I really like these type of models.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweet! A nice addition to your "Luftwaffe '46" collection!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Always fascinated by these "what if" planes. Very nice job, John!

Sean


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

That's a 10 on cool factor!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks like it was supposed to be a jet plane all along. Nice work, John! :thumbsup:


----------

